# DelMarVa-PaNJ Window tints?



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Definitely want to get the Cruze tinted. Anyone know of some good tint shops around the Delaware / Maryland / Southeast PA / NJ area they could recommend?

Also, what percentage do you guys recommend? Picture is worth a thousand words! I'm leaning toward 35% or 30% all around. 20% seems cool for rear and back but I don't know about the whole mixed percentage deal and I really don't want to be cop bait.

Also.. anyone try tinting the windshield and / or sunroof? :-D


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is 35% all round. I did the tint job myself. I recently retinted the front glass to 20% because I could still see the factory tint through the strip. The strip is at 12".

Depending what your state allows I would def recommend 30 or 20 percent. 

http://tintlaws.com/
Here is a pretty good site that someone sent me if you need a refresher on what percent is allowed in your state.
Sent from iPhone 4


----------

